# How add black accent color



## Ferrybigger (Jan 23, 2017)

hi 
everybody love black and accent colors haven't black but there was a way to ad black color ...
1.close the color apps 
2.open a registery browser (like custom pfd)
3.go to this address 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Control Panel\Theme\Themes\specialcolor
4.change value data to 4278190080
now go to color and select the black accent color
you can see and select black color in white theme and then change theme to black theme 
.
.
.
you can add some another special colors : 
2000000
3000000
4000000
8000000
9000000
10000050
10000
60000
66822115
50000000
80808080
70707070
40404040
20202020
10101010
55555555
12345678
987654321
38482299
30405060
49596048
87241303
55843985
49572746
46927690
35945565
82482110
4865942
28566910       
60402108
4856362

big thanks ❤ @soraito

persian :
http://winphone.ir/how-to-add-new-color-in-windows-10-mobile/


----------



## Mafworld (Jan 23, 2017)

thank you for share, going to try this right now! ❤


----------



## eguif (Jan 25, 2017)

*Hello Ferrybigger*

I am gratefull for that


----------



## Luxon (Jan 25, 2017)

Howdy,

Do ya know the code of the factory default color code used in Lumia 950 XL?

Thank you.


----------



## ngame (Jan 26, 2017)

Ferrybigger said:


> hi
> everybody love black and accent colors haven't black but there was a way to ad black color ...
> 1.close the color apps
> 2.open a registery browser (like custom pfd)
> ...

Click to collapse



I wonder in how does these color codes work . 
They are Hex color codes converted to decimal ? (0-9) or something else


----------



## Ferrybigger (Jan 26, 2017)

*a kind of blue*



Luxon said:


> Howdy,
> 
> Do ya know the code of the factory default color code used in Lumia 950 XL?
> 
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



no


----------



## djtonka (Jan 26, 2017)

could you make it as reg to import it via IT? thanks


----------



## Ferrybigger (Jan 26, 2017)

*No*



djtonka said:


> could you make it as reg to import it via IT? thanks

Click to collapse



i can't 
because i use custom pfd only  :laugh:


----------



## djtonka (Jan 26, 2017)

coś I do not have it, I mean themes


----------



## Ferrybigger (Jan 27, 2017)

djtonka said:


> coś I do not have it, I mean themes

Click to collapse



Do you want a generator ?


----------



## soraito2 (Jan 28, 2017)

*Thanks*

Congratulations @Ferrybigger , I was not in the mood to discover each color kkkkk, but I'm glad that I helped you. 

I am @soraito ,  lost my old account.

---------- Post added at 02:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 PM ----------

I couldn't find a pattern specific for each color, but I know that depending on the number that you change in the sequel, to change the intensity of the color, but not. Is hex, oct, or decimal.


----------



## The_Andro-geek (Jan 28, 2017)

*I finally got it*

The colors used in WP/W10m are im CMYK format. I just found it ?


----------



## Ferrybigger (Jan 30, 2017)

*Coming soon ...*



soraito2 said:


> Congratulations @Ferrybigger , I was not in the mood to discover each color kkkkk, but I'm glad that I helped you.
> 
> I am @soraito ,  lost my old account.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



we (i and ngame) finded a pattern off coloring and now ...
Ngame is building a color generator . ☺


----------



## ngame (Feb 2, 2017)

The_Andro-geek said:


> The colors used in WP/W10m are im CMYK format. I just found it ?

Click to collapse



Nope It's not CMYK as far as I researched . 
It's a little dirty RGB format . 
working on app to generate color codes I will say more details later


----------



## hellvy (Feb 2, 2017)

hi, i use this web page to find color code i want

http://www.htmlcsscolor.com/

Use value of "Windows color (decimal)"


----------



## ngame (Feb 3, 2017)

Now this app can generate you color codes for Tiles 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi...p-dht-accent-generator-generate-tile-t3550185


----------



## g01dfinch (Feb 4, 2017)

how to close color apps?


----------



## Nelson Fazolin (Feb 4, 2017)

Specialcolor folder does not appear


----------



## Donz7733 (Apr 5, 2017)

It worked fine on Lumia 730

Thanks


----------

